# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  PowerBuilder 12, outil de conversion de Win32 vers .NET, disponible en bta

## Gordon Fowler

*PowerBuilder 12, outil de conversion de Win32 vers .NET, disponible en bta*

Jeudi prochain, Sybase sortira la version bta de PowerBuilder 12.
La version finale est prvue pour la premire moiti de 2010.

Cette bta est ouverte  tous. 
L'outil inclut notamment deux environnements de dveloppement intgr.
Mais la fonctionnalit principale de cette version est l'outil de conversion d'applications Win32 pour Microsoft.NET.

Elle a t rendue possible grce  PowerBuilder Data Windows.

Sue Dunnel, chef de produit, explique "_[PowerBuilder] simplifie les dveloppements. Le joyaux de PowerBuilder c'est son Data Window [...]  Avec DataWindow, les dveloppeurs n'ont besoin d'crire que cinq lignes de script pour raliser une tche l ou elle en aurait pris plus de 300 lignes de code en C++ ou en C#_".

Les dveloppeurs peuvent donc construire des applications en Win32 et convertir le code existant en Windows Forms, WebForms, ASP.NET ou WPF (Windows Presentation Foundation, un composant clef de .NET.).

Mais PowerBuilder permet aussi d'crire directement du code pour WPF, ce qui peut procurer, toujours d'aprs les dires de Sybase, une scurit encore plus grande puisque inspire du principe du "bac  sable".
Pour mmoire, le "bac  sable" (ou "sandbox") est un ensemble de ressources  l'intrieur d'un environnement contrl qui permet d'excuter du code non test en toute scurit.

Enfin, l'outil de Sybase permet galement d'exploiter les plug-ins de Visual Studio.

PowerBuilder 12 sera commercialis  2 995 dollars pour une nouvelle licence.
Des mises  jour seront galement disponibles  un prix non prcis.

PowerBuilder 12 sera compatible Windows 7.

Source :

Le site de Sybase.


Lire aussi :

 ::fleche::  Tutoriel ASP.NET
 ::fleche::  Telerik sort un framework open source pour ASP.NET MVC


Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Ce genre d'outil peut-il vous intresser ?
 ::fleche::  Son prix vous parait-il raisonnable ?

----------


## _skip

Bonsoir,

Je suis tonn de voir que sur les forums de dveloppez.com, peu de gens parlent de ces L4G que sont powerbuilder ou autres clarion.

Ces outils ont l'air trs intressants sur le plan de la productivit, mais les retours d'exprience sont plutt rares et les ressources disponibles sur le net... limites!

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Powerbuilder  jamais t un gros succs d'une part, et d'autre part c'est tellement en diminution que Sybase  dcid de ne plus investir un centime en Marketing sur ce produit, du moins en France.

Actuellement Powerbuilder doit faire moins de 1% de parts de march, plus prcisment d'aprs le sondage EDI c'est 0,24%.

Avec les bons addons tu peu faire du rad avec Eclipse, visual studio, Delphi, Powerbuilder n'a pas le monopole du RAD par contre du cot de la performance des applications gnres on peu faire bien plus performant avec Delphi ou Visual studio, donc ce genre de solution n'a jamais eu la cote, et l' encore moins avec la "Radisation" des autres outils...


Clarion n'en parlons pas, c'est totalement inconnu sur la francophonie, et on en parles plus trop non plus chez les anglophones...

----------


## arno31

Moins de 3 dollards la license c'est pas cher  ::mouarf::

----------


## Thig

Depuis quand la qualit dun produit est-elle lie  la politique marketing de la bote qui le vend ?

PowerBuilder a t conu pour tre un rad, ce qui nest pas le cas de java

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

- Java n'est pas un EDI mais un langage. Si tu veux trs bon rad pour Java a existe c'est Netbeans. Tu peu donc faire du RAD avec Java et Powerbuilder, l'avantage avec java ton code est portable, et java est le langage numro 1 utilis au monde, donc prennit parfaite. L'avantage d'utiliser Powerbuilder ? heu laisse moi rflchir  ::koi::  : aucun ! On utilise un langage propritaire, ce qui qui n'est plus du tout  la mode depuis plus de 10 ans....Ah j'oubliais, Netbeans c'est gratuit  ::mouarf:: 

- Si le produit est si gnial comment explique tu que le produit soit pass de 2% de parts de marchs  0,24% et qu'il est abandonn par sa maison mre du moins du point de vue Marketing ?

- Avant de dire que ce produit est bien tu as essay les autres ? Et surtout as tu compar la performance et la stabilit des applications gnres ? Je connais des grands comptes ou le DI avait fais le choix de Powerbuilder, mais a fait des applications lourdes, lentes, et instables, et du coup l'quipe de dveloppement  utilis en douce Delphi. Rsultat petit  petit Sybase  perdu les clients, les uns aprs les autres, et maintenant on en parles plus...

- Tu trouve a bien de proposer un EDI pour dotnet des annes aprs Microsoft visual Studio ? Codegear  dj propos Delphi pour .NET et  fait un bide avec a parce que quand un grand compte dcide d'utiliser DotNET ils utilisent gnralement Microsoft Visual Studio. Et du sais quoi ? tu peu faire du RAD avec visual studio, et encore plus de RAD avec visual studio si tu achte en plus un outil de modlisation qui se greffe dessus... A l'arrive ton appli excute avec le compilateur  la vole de dotnet te donne une application plus performantes qu'avec l'excution interprte du pcode que fait powerbuilder (une technologie prime depuis 15 ans  ::zekill:: ).

----------


## _skip

Ca fait pas envie...

Je pensais que les fonctionnalits que fournit un L4G, notamment ce systme qui semble permettre de bridger directement les donnes aux interfaces graphiques ( la windev? ce qui fait de superbes applications MVC  ::aie:: ) ouvrirait peut tre un petit bout de march dans les applis majoritairement orientes saisie / consultation de donnes.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

La fonctionnalits que fournit un "L4G" c'est de travailler avec un langage propritaire sans avenir et de bnficier d'une technologie de compilation dpasse depuis 15 ans.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Thig

As-tu essayer cette version de Powerbuilder ? Ou parles-tu de choses que tu ne connais pas ? 

Encore une fois, on ne peut pas juger un produit seulement en fonction de politiques marketing. 

Que java soit trs utilis est un fait. Cela ne veut pas dire que l'ont puise pas faire mieux... 
Je connais aussi des projets crits en Java, lent, instable et difficilement maintenable. 
Heureusement pour nous c'est encore le dveloppeur qui est garant de la qualit des applications. 

Oui, je trouve trs intressant que des socits proposent des alternatives. C'est toujours une source de progrs. 

Powerbuilder existe depuis plus 20 ans, il reste toujours un langage simple et facile  utiliser qui permet de dvelopper rapidement des applications de gestion et Sybase continue anne aprs anne  l'enrichir. 

Cette version est construite  partir de Visual Studio, elle hrite donc des qualits de cet environnement (IDE et plateforme .Net) tout en proposant autre chose... 

Encore faut-il avoir la curiosit de les dcouvrir sans prjugs. 

A+

----------


## fasolin

PowerBuilder est avant tout un L4G orient objet (un des rares survivants). Les L4G sont des outils de dveloppement permettant de dvelopper des applications manipulant les donnes (principalement en saisie et recherche) sans avoir pratiquement besoin de coder. Ils ont gnralement besoin d'un L3G en renfort ds que l'on sort du cadre de la gestion de donnes (type C++,C#, java...) et possdent un L3G proche du basic ou plutot du Pascal pour les puristes.

Quel intrt d'utiliser un L4G : 

 - les dveloppements sont beaucoup plus rapides (environ 10x par rapport  du java avec des outils rad)
 - la maintenance est beaucoup plus rapide (car presque pas de lignes de code et une manire standardise de coder)
 - Les applications sont plus fiables (car peu de lignes de code et donc moins de bugs).
 - L'apprentissage est beaucoup plus rapide (pas besoin d'tre un bac + 5 pour pisser de la ligne, et les bacs +5 peuvent se garder un boulot plus intressant en se concentrant sur les parties les plus techniques ou l'analyse)
 - Le code est dconnect des donnes ce qui permet une trs grande souplesse pour les volutions.
 - Le taux de russite des dveloppement est proche des 100% (cela laisse rveur les responsables de projets en "nouvelles" techno...)
- et pour finir, les applications peuvent voluer avec les technologies sans avoir  tre rcrites (PowerBuilder existe depuis 20 ans, et les applications crites en windows 16 bit peuvent aujourd'hui tourner en XAML sans pratiquement aucunes modifications, cela laisse rveur tout ceux qui ont dvelopps des applications en HTML et qui voudraient aujourd'hui offrir des interfaces riches type iphone  leurs utilisateurs. Cela va couter trs cher...).

Les inconvnients : 

-Le code est souvent propritaire. D'ou l'intrt de PowerBuilder 12 .NET qui permet d'utiliser du code de n'importe quel langage .net (java#, C#, VB.net, cobol.net...),  et mme de le dbugger en le mixant.
- L'apport en productivit et en fiabilit est limit aux applications de gestion de donnes. Une fois de plus, le fait de pouvoir intgrer n'importe quel composant .net crit dans n'importe quel langage dans une appli PowerBuilder .net ouvre de nouveaux horizons. On peut enfin utiliser le meilleur des deux mondes.
- Le produit est payant et mme parfois trs cher. Mais vu le temps qu'il fait gagner, il y a vite retour sur investissement. Seul problme : les universits et les coles d'informatiques prfrent former leurs lves sur des technologies gratuites pour des raisons de budget et du coup, il y a peu de dveloppeurs dbutants qui connaissent ces produits. Cela explique peut tre pourquoi le taux de russite est meilleur, du fait qu'il y a peu de dveloppeurs sortant de l'cole qui utilisent ce type de produits).
- La politique marketting de l'diteur n'est pas forcment adapte. Il faut bien reconnaitre que PowerBuilder n'est qu'un produit parmis tant d'autre chez Sybase (qui l'a rachet  PowerSoft lors du rachat du moteur de base donnes Watcom SQL aujourd'hui numro sur les applis mobiles)et maintenant SAP. De plus, le produit tait jusqu' prsent technologiquement obsolte et il n'y avait plus vraiment de quoi se venter. Tout change avec la nouvelle version .NET qui permet de gnrer des interfaces XAML avec une facilit dconcertante tout en conservant les apports des L4G.

----------

